# [APP REQUEST] PPSSPP For Windows 10 Mobile



## jggbgm (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone Developer Can Port Emulator PPSSPP As Universal App For Windows 10 Mobile, Please?


----------



## MrCego (Jul 16, 2016)

Why better start learning UWP development and try yourself?

Sent from Space


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 16, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Why better start learning UWP development and try yourself?
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



Why not learn some English before posting useless answers?


----------



## MrCego (Jul 16, 2016)

Of course I'm learning, not like this bs petition. Prrff.

Sent from Space


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 16, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Of course I'm learning, not like this bs petition. Prrff.
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



At least provide some links to help someone learn:
Quick Start UWP with Visual Studio
http://microsoft.github.io/UWPQuickStart/
Learn about the samples for Universal Windows Platform
https://blogs.windows.com/buildinga...t-the-samples-for-universal-windows-platform/


----------



## MrCego (Jul 17, 2016)

There are a bunch of search engines. Lol!

Sent from Space


----------



## Asif3718 (Aug 13, 2017)

*ppsspp Gold for windows 10 mobile*

I have a link for ppsspp gold for W10m,, but it install by interop tool by registering the Appxmanifest.xml file. I am unable to post outside links according to rules of XDA becouse I am new user on XDA.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 13, 2017)

This
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/app-ppsspp-uwp-windows-10-mobile-t3638794


----------



## Asif3718 (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, but it is not a gold version of ppsspp,, I have gold version of it.


----------



## sensboston (Aug 14, 2017)

It's doesn't really matter how this *thief*, Igor Sanchez, called *stolen* app, "gold" or "shmold". 

As a real app author (more precisely: author of the UWP port of ppsspp) ,  *László Perneky*, mentioned in our discussion (via email), "lack of JIT support from UWP" makes this emulator unplayable on UWP platform ('cause it too slow).


----------

